# Berlusconi a TL "Domani incontro i manager"



## danykz (30 Maggio 2016)

Ecco una prima anticipazione delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Telelombardia. L'intervista completa verrà mandata in onda in serata :"*Le negoziazioni vanno avanti. Le confesso che devo incontrarmi domani con i nostri manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa quindi non so dire precisamente a che punto sia la trattativa.* I tifosi del Milan devono aspettarsi che il presidente Berlusconi faccia una scelta corretta e cioè che il Milan venga acquistato da una proprietà in grado di mettere fondi ogni anno per rendere competitiva la squadra in Italia e in Europa. Credo che sarebbe la degna conclusione di 30 anni di gestione. *Abbiamo incontrati tanti gruppi interessati ad acquistare il Milan, ma molti li abbiamo scartati perchè non li abbiamo ritenuti all'altezza della situazione*. Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza. Purtroppo i tifosi, lo ho visto anche nelle ultime reazioni, non hanno nè pazienza nè memoria. Ci sono state dichiarazoni non piacevoli e non memori dei risultati del Milan di questi 30 anni.* opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta".

Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."

"Volevo Guardiola al Milan, dopo il suo periodo al Barcellona. Faceva il gioco che mi piaceva di più. Poi però è andato al Bayern e ora mi dicono che sia approdato in una nuova squadra. Il calcio è diventato come il Monopoli. I prezzi che girano non hanno alcun collegamento con le altre cose".

"Il ritorno di Maldini? E' una voce che ho sentito anche io. Ma non credo che sia disposto a tornare al Milan. Ormai ha intrapreso altre strade".*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Va benissimo così, grazie!


----------



## Casnop (30 Maggio 2016)

Il famoso paio di giorni di cui parlava Campopiano nell'articolo di stamani... Bene.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Maggio 2016)

purtroppo mi sa che i pessimisti ci hanno visto giusto anche stavolta....questo ci vuole affondare...


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Maggio 2016)

Ancora con sti 30 anni...bah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Credo che sarebbe la degna *conclusione* di 30 anni di gestione.



La parola che mi interessa.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Noi avremo anche la memoria corta "signor" presidente, ma lei è Galliani avete la faccia come il culo quand'é ora di prenderci in giro


----------



## Casnop (30 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La parola che mi interessa.


Occhio lungo, eh?


----------



## koti (30 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> purtroppo mi sa che i pessimisti ci hanno visto giusto anche stavolta....questo ci vuole affondare...


???


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: #Berlusconi a TL: «Domani incontro i manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa con i cinesi». #tuttosecondoipiani #nerosurosso #Milan*


----------



## danykz (30 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> purtroppo mi sa che i pessimisti ci hanno visto giusto anche stavolta....questo ci vuole affondare...



In che senso? Non capisco cosa intendi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: #Berlusconi a TL: «Domani incontro i manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa con i cinesi». #tuttosecondoipiani #nerosurosso #Milan*



*Quotate*


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

Parla sempre e solo di se. La teoria di galileo riformulata : tutto ruota attorno a berlusconi. Qualcuno lo spenga, se cinese meglio.


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: #Berlusconi a TL: «Domani incontro i manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa con i cinesi». #tuttosecondoipiani #nerosurosso #Milan*



a sto punto questa storia finirà sta settimana, nel senso che si capirà il tutto


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

Ok, è chiaramente disposto a non cedere dopo aver incontrato una decina di gruppi disposti a prendere il Milan (a parole forse) ritenuti non all'altezza. Una volta trovata una cordata all'altezza, anzi forse pure troppo all'altezza, questo mette fine alla ricerca "imperterrita" di nuovi proprietari.. cioè quello che sta avvenendo da due annetti quasi, anzi basta rivedere il riepilogo e si ritorna a dicembre 2014.
Tutto questo dopo aver avuto altre annate disastrose che hanno definitivamente messo in ginocchio la società, ohidio fino a 2 annetti fa bazzicavamo ancora in Champions, bene o male, da allora probabilmente si è convinto anche lui era meglio guardarsi intorno.
E ora ci siamo, credo sia questa la settimana decisiva.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Maggio 2016)

cmq sta storia di dare garanzie e di far in modo che il milan torni grandi mi fa ridere.. perché lui alla fine anche se decidesse di non vendere che cavolo di garanzie sta dando?? di costruire un italmilan, confermare Brocchi e di non cacciare una lira!! belle garanzie! tanto vale vendere al primo che passa!


----------



## danykz (30 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, ho un'interpretazione da porvi, quando B. dice " SI STANNO occupando della trattativa con i cinesi" , secondo me sottolinea il fatto che Berlusconi si sia arreso a vendere il milan , lasciando carta bianca ai manager (a parte quelle famose clausole che ormai tutti conosciamo), altro che dubbi!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq sta storia di dare garanzie e di far in modo che il milan torni grandi mi fa ridere.. perché lui alla fine anche se decidesse di non vendere che cavolo di garanzie sta dando?? di costruire un italmilan, confermare Brocchi e di non cacciare una lira!! belle garanzie! tanto vale vendere al primo che passa!



Psicologia inversa nanesca: se i cinesi investiranno sarà merito suo perché ha preteso le garanzie. Se non lo faranno sarà soltanto colpa dei cinesi.


----------



## sballotello (30 Maggio 2016)

tra le altre cose: se resta lui, va bene non spendere e ItalMilan, ma se vende, chi compra deve svenarsi..


----------



## Casnop (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: #Berlusconi a TL: «Domani incontro i manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa con i cinesi». #tuttosecondoipiani #nerosurosso #Milan*


Sono Danilo Pellegrino, Direttore Generale, e soprattutto Alessandro Franzosi, Direttore Area Corporate Finance & Business Development di Fininvest. Attenzione a quest'ultimo: è il manager che sta seguendo la dismissione del club da ormai più di due anni. E' l'uomo di cui Silvio si fida di più, quello che ha con lui davvero l'ultima parola sulla negoziazione. Si dice che nel dicembre scorso, di ritorno da Shenyang, dove aveva incontrato gli investitori radunati da Mr. Bee, telefonò delusissimo a Silvio e gli disse di mollare il broker thai. E Silvio così fece, senza discutere. Completano il quadro, ovviamente, Marina Berlusconi, Presidente, e Pasquale Cannatelli, AD. Affidiamoci agli uomini di buona volontà, come sempre, e soprattutto ai numeri. La chiave del plot.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

*Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho un'interpretazione da porvi, quando B. dice " SI STANNO occupando della trattativa con i cinesi" , secondo me sottolinea il fatto che Berlusconi si sia arreso a vendere il milan , lasciando carta bianca ai manager (a parte quelle famose clausole che ormai tutti conosciamo), altro che dubbi!!



Per me l'unica questione ancora aperta, e tutta da giocare, è Galliani. Staranno decidendo se segarlo o assegnargli un tutor, cosa che sarebbe estremamente umiliante per il "re" del mercato.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq sta storia di dare garanzie e di far in modo che il milan torni grandi mi fa ridere.. perché lui alla fine anche se decidesse di non vendere che cavolo di garanzie sta dando?? di costruire un italmilan, confermare Brocchi e di non cacciare una lira!! belle garanzie! tanto vale vendere al primo che passa!



Non fa che rimarcare quanto fatto per il milan !!!! Le pesanti contestazioni lo stanno toccando, ha capito di aver perso il consenso e la stima dei tifosi. Speriamo non se ne esca col colpo di coda della serie : 'sono io il meglio per il milan!!!'. Sai quanti pesci in faccia!! Con queste storie delle clausole e del presunto interesse per il futuro del milan francamente ha rotto. Avesse voluto il bene del milan lo avrebbe fatto gestire diversamente negli ultimi cinque anni. Se non di più. C'è un confine tra il vincere e il non vincere : il competere. Il milan non compete da anni. Assente ingiustificato.


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho un'interpretazione da porvi, quando B. dice " SI STANNO occupando della trattativa con i cinesi" , secondo me sottolinea il fatto che Berlusconi si sia arreso a vendere il milan , lasciando carta bianca ai manager (a parte quelle famose clausole che ormai tutti conosciamo), altro che dubbi!!



Berlusconi qualche giorno fa disse a Top calcio 24 di aver dato mandato a Galatioto di trattare con i cinesi, è lui che ha cercato Galatioto (lo ha detto), non può essere una persona con dei dubbi sulla cessione, se non si farà nulla sarà solo per colpa della poca serietà dei cinesi, non mi pare questo il caso.
Solo uno fuori di testa farebbe saltare una trattativa che si prodiga da più di un anno (da quando Berlusconi ha cominciato a trattare con Bee, aprendo di fatto alla cessione e già allora si parlava di cinesi), solo un matto, una cessione cercata e ricercata nel tempo, prima si parlava di minoranza, è andata male e ora si fa giustamente da parte.
Ma poi quando parla di ItalMilan.. capirei se avessimo una squadra da terzo posto e migliorabile, ma qui non c'è nulla di buono, è un cesso di squadra costruita malissimo che gli farà perdere altri soldi soprattutto se decidesse di tenere il Milan aspettando gli allocchi l'anno prossimo (che non ci saranno).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."*



up


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ecco una prima anticipazione delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Telelombardia. L'intervista completa verrà mandata in onda in serata :"*Le negoziazioni vanno avanti. Le confesso che devo incontrarmi domani con i nostri manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa quindi non so dire precisamente a che punto sia la trattativa.* I tifosi del Milan devono aspettarsi che il presidente Berlusconi faccia una scelta corretta e cioè che il Milan venga acquistato da una proprietà in grado di mettere fondi ogni anno per rendere competitiva la squadra in Italia e in Europa. Credo che sarebbe la degna conclusione di 30 anni di gestione. *Abbiamo incontrati tanti gruppi interessati ad acquistare il Milan, ma molti li abbiamo scartati perchè non li abbiamo ritenuti all'altezza della situazione*. Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza. Purtroppo i tifosi, lo ho visto anche nelle ultime reazioni, non hanno nè pazienza nè memoria. Ci sono state dichiarazoni non piacevoli e non memori dei risultati del Milan di questi 30 anni. opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta".



Bene ma finchè non vedo le firme non mi fido al 100%. Questo, lo sappiamo, è un bugiardo seriale.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me l'unica questione ancora aperta, e tutta da giocare, è Galliani. Staranno decidendo se segarlo o assegnargli un tutor, cosa che sarebbe estremamente umiliante per il "re" del mercato.



Occhio alle dichiarazioni di lippi dell'ultima ora. E se fosse lui il profilo perfetto per i cinesi? Praticamente si è detto propenso per un ruolo dirigenziale ma non da allenatore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Silvio a TL: opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."*



Ma come, un presidente onorario non è capace di "reindirizzare le decisioni nella direzione voluta"? (cit. a Pellegatti)


----------



## 666psycho (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Psicologia inversa nanesca: se i cinesi investiranno sarà merito suo perché ha preteso le garanzie. Se non lo faranno sarà soltanto colpa dei cinesi.



geniale quanto perfido


----------



## Casnop (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."*



Inevitabile se, come sembra, il Comune di Milano non intende cedere l'impianto di San Siro.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Maggio 2016)

"i cinesi devono garantire un sacco di soldi tutti gli anni sennò non si meritano di prendere questa gloriosa società se invece resto io posso anche non spendere nulla...e i tifosi devono avere pazienza"

in pratica ha detto questo...ha proprio la faccia come il........lato B!


----------



## 666psycho (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."*



Io opterei per comprare San Siro e cacciare l'inter per poi rinnovarlo e modernizarlo!


----------



## robs91 (30 Maggio 2016)

*Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza.*

Se vabbè ciao.Ci sta fregando un'altra volta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2016)

L'intervista integrale sarà stasera su TL... spero gli abbiano fatto la domanda esplicita su Fester, senza giri di parole.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ecco una prima anticipazione delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Telelombardia. L'intervista completa verrà mandata in onda in serata :"*Le negoziazioni vanno avanti. Le confesso che devo incontrarmi domani con i nostri manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa quindi non so dire precisamente a che punto sia la trattativa.* I tifosi del Milan devono aspettarsi che il presidente Berlusconi faccia una scelta corretta e cioè che il Milan venga acquistato da una proprietà in grado di mettere fondi ogni anno per rendere competitiva la squadra in Italia e in Europa. Credo che sarebbe la degna conclusione di 30 anni di gestione. *Abbiamo incontrati tanti gruppi interessati ad acquistare il Milan, ma molti li abbiamo scartati perchè non li abbiamo ritenuti all'altezza della situazione*. Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza. Purtroppo i tifosi, lo ho visto anche nelle ultime reazioni, non hanno nè pazienza nè memoria. Ci sono state dichiarazoni non piacevoli e non memori dei risultati del Milan di questi 30 anni.* opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta".
> 
> Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."*


*

Quotate*


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2016)

*Stefano Donati: "l'impressione che ho avuto è di un Berlusconi rassegnato alla cessione."*


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> "i cinesi devono garantire un sacco di soldi tutti gli anni sennò non si meritano di prendere questa gloriosa società se invece resto io posso anche non spendere nulla...e i tifosi devono avere pazienza"
> 
> in pratica ha detto questo...ha proprio la faccia come il........lato B!



Discorsi da perdente, 25-30 anni fa non avrebbe mai fatto discorsi così sottomessi.
Anche Galliani, fateci caso, a Marsiglia fece fuoco e fiamme, sbagliando, ma almeno si aveva a cuore la squadra, i risultati e la professionalità di lavorare per migliorarsi ogni anno.
Ora confrontate quel periodo e il modo di lavorare e di esprimersi al pubblico/tifosi con quello attuale, c'è da piangere.
Questi oltre ad essere vecchi e superati sono completamente vuoti, l'unica cosa che li riempie è la popolarità che hanno, Berlusconi è tornato di moda, Galliani invece partecipa al solito reality show estivo Gli occhi del condor 2, che lo vede protagonista indiscusso di una serie sull'incapacità di fare mercato (ogni riferimento a Boris è puramente voluto).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, *visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa*, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2016)

A me sembra che tutto stia andando in un unica direzione, e anzi, ormai mi sembra sempre più probabile che tra venerdì e sabato venga comunicata la firma del preliminare


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza.*
> 
> Se vabbè ciao.Ci sta fregando un'altra volta.



Fa paura come tenga ancora aperta la porta verso l'italmilan , facendo saltare la cessione. Sembra il professorone di turno che sta esaminando lo scolaretto. Ma i cinesi ci stanno a far la figura dello scolaretto?? Sembra stia facendo intendere che il meglio per il milan sia lui. Ma vattene viaaaaa


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

Pagherei di tasca mia soldi per sentire cosa ne pensa Galliani di tutto questo


----------



## Jino (30 Maggio 2016)

Silvio, niente scherzi per cortesia.


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Pagherei di tasca mia soldi per sentire cosa ne pensa Galliani di tutto questo



Cosa vuoi che pensi: "Arrivederci, arrivederci"
Altrimenti, parlando di mercato: "Vediamo".
O se vuoi, la via di fuga: "Si sta zitti"
Altrimenti: "Quello che pensa reblanck, penso io"


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza.*
> 
> Se vabbè ciao.Ci sta fregando un'altra volta.



Vabbhe questo era scontato che lo dicesse.
L'importante è che per il 15 finisca in un modo o in un altro questa situazione perché resenta il ridicolo.


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza.*
> 
> Se vabbè ciao.Ci sta fregando un'altra volta.



pazzesco come nessun giornalista o presunto tale gli chieda quale sia l'evento che farebbe saltare tutto


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi che pensi: "Arrivederci, arrivederci"
> Altrimenti, parlando di mercato: "Vediamo".
> O se vuoi, la via di fuga: "Si sta zitti"
> Altrimenti: "Quello che pensa reblanck, penso io"



Galliani secondo me sa già tutto e di più e sa già come andrà a finire la storia e che ruolo avrà in futuro.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fa paura come tenga ancora aperta la porta verso l'italmilan , facendo saltare la cessione. Sembra il professorone di turno che sta esaminando lo scolaretto. Ma i cinesi ci stanno a far la figura dello scolaretto?? Sembra stia facendo intendere che il meglio per il milan sia lui. Ma vattene viaaaaa



Queste sono parole di un egocentrico ormai rassegnato all'unica possibile situazione, cioè alla vendita, ma per ragioni di immagine davanti alle persone deve far credere che lui sia ancora in grado di portare avanti il Milan in qualsiasi situazione, quindi con l'Italmilan, una trovata puramente propagandistica, ma per fortuna non attuabile per una società come il Milan, perché è sinonimo di fallimento e lui questo lo sa, non perché è un genio del marketing, ma perché dietro di lui (Fininvest) ci sono fior fiore di Menager.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

Comunque fa dichiarazioni senza logica. Dice che in passato voleva guardiola. Per farci cosa coi giocatori scarsi che abbiamo avuto nel recente passato?? Praticamente ha tagliato fuori anche maldini con le ultime affermazioni e addirittura ha detto che è paolo a non voler venire al milan perchè impegnato!!! Ma vi rendete conto???


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ecco una prima anticipazione delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Telelombardia. L'intervista completa verrà mandata in onda in serata :"*Le negoziazioni vanno avanti. Le confesso che devo incontrarmi domani con i nostri manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa quindi non so dire precisamente a che punto sia la trattativa.* I tifosi del Milan devono aspettarsi che il presidente Berlusconi faccia una scelta corretta e cioè che il Milan venga acquistato da una proprietà in grado di mettere fondi ogni anno per rendere competitiva la squadra in Italia e in Europa. Credo che sarebbe la degna conclusione di 30 anni di gestione. *Abbiamo incontrati tanti gruppi interessati ad acquistare il Milan, ma molti li abbiamo scartati perchè non li abbiamo ritenuti all'altezza della situazione*. Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza. Purtroppo i tifosi, lo ho visto anche nelle ultime reazioni, non hanno nè pazienza nè memoria. Ci sono state dichiarazoni non piacevoli e non memori dei risultati del Milan di questi 30 anni.* opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta".
> 
> Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."*


*

.*


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Queste sono parole di un egocentrico ormai rassegnato all'unica possibile situazione, cioè alla vendita, ma per ragioni di immagine davanti alle persone deve far credere che lui sia ancora in grado di portare avanti il Milan in qualsiasi situazione, quindi con l'Italmilan, una trovata puramente propagandistica, ma per fortuna non attuabile per una società come il Milan, perché è sinonimo di fallimento e lui questo lo sa, non perché è un genio del marketing, ma perché dietro di lui (Fininvest) ci sono fior fiore di Menager.



Ma perchè dire fesserie?? Maldini verrebbe di corsa al milan. Galliani l'ha tagliato fuori. Non è corretto prenderci in giro dicendo che paolo ha impegni in america....
a noi risulta tutt'altro o sbaglio???


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ecco una prima anticipazione delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Telelombardia. L'intervista completa verrà mandata in onda in serata :"*Le negoziazioni vanno avanti. Le confesso che devo incontrarmi domani con i nostri manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa quindi non so dire precisamente a che punto sia la trattativa.* I tifosi del Milan devono aspettarsi che il presidente Berlusconi faccia una scelta corretta e cioè che il Milan venga acquistato da una proprietà in grado di mettere fondi ogni anno per rendere competitiva la squadra in Italia e in Europa. Credo che sarebbe la degna conclusione di 30 anni di gestione. *Abbiamo incontrati tanti gruppi interessati ad acquistare il Milan, ma molti li abbiamo scartati perchè non li abbiamo ritenuti all'altezza della situazione*. Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza. Purtroppo i tifosi, lo ho visto anche nelle ultime reazioni, non hanno nè pazienza nè memoria. Ci sono state dichiarazoni non piacevoli e non memori dei risultati del Milan di questi 30 anni.* opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta".
> 
> Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."
> 
> "Volevo Guardiola al Milan, dopo il suo periodo al Barcellona. Faceva il gioco che mi piaceva di più. Poi però è andato al Bayern e ora mi dicono che sia approdato in una nuova squadra. Il calcio è diventato come il Monopoli. I prezzi che girano non hanno alcun collegamento con le altre cose".*


*


up*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi su Maldini sempre a TL: "ho sentito pure io questa voce ma non credo sia disponibile a tornare, ormai ha intrapreso un'altra strada"*


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque fa dichiarazioni senza logica. Dice che in passato voleva guardiola. Per farci cosa coi giocatori scarsi che abbiamo avuto nel recente passato?? Praticamente ha tagliato fuori anche maldini con le ultime affermazioni e addirittura ha detto che è paolo a non voler venire al milan perchè impegnato!!! Ma vi rendete conto???



hahaha hai ragione ma sono 30 anni che fa dichiarazioni senza logica.
Un politico quando è in campagna elettorale e ha bisogno di voti cosa fa ? Semplice dice quello che la gente si aspetta di sentir dire.
Cmq sarà in calo di consensi e ne spara più che può.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque fa dichiarazioni senza logica. Dice che in passato voleva guardiola. Per farci cosa coi giocatori scarsi che abbiamo avuto nel recente passato?? Praticamente ha tagliato fuori anche maldini con le ultime affermazioni e addirittura ha detto che è paolo a non voler venire al milan perchè impegnato!!! Ma vi rendete conto???



Dove lo ha detto?


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sono Danilo Pellegrino, Direttore Generale, e soprattutto Alessandro Franzosi, Direttore Area Corporate Finance & Business Development di Fininvest. Attenzione a quest'ultimo: è il manager che sta seguendo la dismissione del club da ormai più di due anni. E' l'uomo di cui Silvio si fida di più, quello che ha con lui davvero l'ultima parola sulla negoziazione. Si dice che nel dicembre scorso, di ritorno da Shenyang, dove aveva incontrato gli investitori radunati da Mr. Bee, telefonò delusissimo a Silvio e gli disse di mollare il broker thai. E Silvio così fece, senza discutere. Completano il quadro, ovviamente, Marina Berlusconi, Presidente, e Pasquale Cannatelli, AD. Affidiamoci agli uomini di buona volontà, come sempre, e soprattutto ai numeri. La chiave del plot.



Sarai mica uno degli uomini Fininvest? Quando leggo i tuoi commenti e quelli di il re dell'est trasmettete una tranquillità come se sapeste già come va a finire, o avete degli agganci o ci siete in mezzo xD


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dove lo ha detto?



sempre su TL, ha detto che secondo lui Maldini non tornerebbe perché ormai ha intrapreso una nuova strada... ma è soltanto una opinione nanesca che in futuro conterà al 30%


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ecco una prima anticipazione delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Telelombardia. L'intervista completa verrà mandata in onda in serata :"*Le negoziazioni vanno avanti. Le confesso che devo incontrarmi domani con i nostri manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa quindi non so dire precisamente a che punto sia la trattativa.* I tifosi del Milan devono aspettarsi che il presidente Berlusconi faccia una scelta corretta e cioè che il Milan venga acquistato da una proprietà in grado di mettere fondi ogni anno per rendere competitiva la squadra in Italia e in Europa. Credo che sarebbe la degna conclusione di 30 anni di gestione. *Abbiamo incontrati tanti gruppi interessati ad acquistare il Milan, ma molti li abbiamo scartati perchè non li abbiamo ritenuti all'altezza della situazione*. Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza. Purtroppo i tifosi, lo ho visto anche nelle ultime reazioni, non hanno nè pazienza nè memoria. Ci sono state dichiarazoni non piacevoli e non memori dei risultati del Milan di questi 30 anni.* opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta".
> 
> Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."
> 
> ...


*


La parte su Maldini non mi piace molto (Gallo ci cova?) E' stato lo stesso Maldini a dire di essere pronto a tornare.*


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Queste sono parole di un egocentrico ormai rassegnato all'unica possibile situazione, cioè alla vendita, ma per ragioni di immagine davanti alle persone deve far credere che lui sia ancora in grado di portare avanti il Milan in qualsiasi situazione, quindi con l'Italmilan, una trovata puramente propagandistica, ma per fortuna non attuabile per una società come il Milan, perché è sinonimo di fallimento e lui questo lo sa, non perché è un genio del marketing, ma perché dietro di lui (Fininvest) ci sono fior fiore di Menager.



Il concetto ItalMilan è giusto quando hai una base di squadra forte, se il Milan avesse una squadra forte, molto competitiva, mi piacerebbe che in squadra ci fossero almeno 4 italiani stabili, come è sempre stato in tutti i cicli vincenti che abbiamo avuto.
Messa come la dice lui è un mezzo tentativo di vivacchiare tanto bene o male il tifoso medio è abituato al peggio.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Maldini sempre a TL: "ho sentito pure io questa voce ma non credo sia disponibile a tornare, ormai ha intrapreso un'altra strada"*



Chissà chi l'ha spinto lontano da milanello eh caro silvietto? E poi che lui non voglia tornare lo vedo possibile solo con voi 2 infami


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma perchè dire fesserie?? Maldini verrebbe di corsa al milan. Galliani l'ha tagliato fuori. Non è corretto prenderci in giro dicendo che paolo ha impegni in america....
> a noi risulta tutt'altro o sbaglio???



Perché dovrebbe dire che Maldini non vuole tornale al Milan per problemi legati al rapporto con Galliani, finché ci sarà Galliani, Maldini non tornerà al Milan.


----------



## Jino (30 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La parte su Maldini non mi piace molto (Gallo ci cova?) E' stato lo stesso Maldini a dire di essere pronto a tornare.



E' vero che Maldini ha intrapreso un'altra strada in america. 

Ma è altrettanto vero, secondo me, che con un progetto vero e serio al Milan ci torna di corsa.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero che Maldini ha intrapreso un'altra strada in america.
> 
> Ma è altrettanto vero, secondo me, che con un progetto vero e serio al Milan ci torna di corsa.



E sopratutto senza il nano e l'infame


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2016)

Bisogna continuare con la protesta ragazzi!!!! hanno colpito nel segno.


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

Galliani dove sei fatti sentire volpone mio ... batti un colpo a parametro zero


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dove lo ha detto?



L'intervista che andrà in onda stasera. L'ho sentito con le mie orecchie a top calcio 24.


----------



## danykz (30 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero che Maldini ha intrapreso un'altra strada in america.
> 
> Ma è altrettanto vero, secondo me, che con un progetto vero e serio al Milan ci torna di corsa.



Esattamente! Lo ha pure dichiarato 1 settimana fa!


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: #Berlusconi a TL: «Domani incontro i manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa con i cinesi». #tuttosecondoipiani #nerosurosso #Milan*



Speriamo finisca presto il suo ciclo di ospitate in Tv perchè ha rotto le balle a ripetere in loop sempre le stesse cose...non se ne può più di queste campagne elettorali voglio un presidente normale.
Detto questo...questa settimana sarà ricca di eventi


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2016)

ho appena sentito la parte sul ItalcessMilan, questo ci crede. Porca miseria.


----------



## Jino (30 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ho appena sentito la parte sul ItalcessMilan, questo ci crede. Porca miseria.



Beh non s'era capito?! E' da anni che ci crede veramente in questa cosa. I risultati si vedono. Puntare su un Milan italiano in uno dei momenti più bassi della storia del calcio italiano è pura follia.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ho appena sentito la parte sul ItalcessMilan, questo ci crede. Porca miseria.



Ci crede si, pure la parte in cui chiede pazienza si vede che ci crede, peccato che sto discorso andava fatto 10 anni fa, troppo facile chiedere pazienza dopo aver fatto i suoi porci comodi con l'amico cravattino e compagnia bella


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Speriamo finisca presto il suo ciclo di ospitate in Tv perchè ha rotto le balle a ripetere in loop sempre le stesse cose...non se ne può più di queste campagne elettorali voglio un presidente normale.
> Detto questo...questa settimana sarà ricca di eventi



Entriamo ufficialmente nella settimana che fa da preludio allla firma


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza.*
> 
> Se vabbè ciao.Ci sta fregando un'altra volta.



Tu ovviamente vai a estrapolare il pezzetto negativo.. Siete senza speranza..


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'intervista integrale sarà stasera su TL... spero gli abbiano fatto la domanda esplicita su Fester, senza giri di parole.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tu ovviamente vai a estrapolare il pezzetto negativo.. Siete senza speranza..



Quando si parla di Berlusconi o del suo animaletto domestico (non dudu) bisogna essere pronti alla fregatura, ma stavolta secondo me si é esposto troppo, non credo tornerà sui suoi passi


----------



## robs91 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Maldini sempre a TL: "ho sentito pure io questa voce ma non credo sia disponibile a tornare, ormai ha intrapreso un'altra strada"*



= resta Galliani.Ma sono io che estrapolo le parti negative


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Maldini sempre a TL: "ho sentito pure io questa voce ma non credo sia disponibile a tornare, ormai ha intrapreso un'altra strada"*



Ma che ne sai tu visto che tua figlia gli aveva proposto di tornare e lui aveva accettato. Poi si sa come è andata a finire. Lui verrebbe di corsa solo che se rimane in qualsiasi ruolo il pelato ce lo possiamo scordare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'intervista integrale sarà stasera su TL... spero gli abbiano fatto la domanda esplicita su Fester, senza giri di parole.



L hanno già fatta e ha confermato che ci sarà un nuovo pool di Manager , poi se veramente sarà così nessuno può saperlo .

Ma tanto oramai si tratta di giorni e sapremo se moriremo o torneremo più grandi di prima per piegare le orecchie a tutti


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> = resta Galliani.Ma sono io che estrapolo le parti negative



Beh certo, automaticamente vuol dire questo, come no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

È nella fase "convincimento l'elettorato".


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ho appena sentito la parte sul ItalcessMilan, questo ci crede. Porca miseria.



E' in periodo elettorale deve dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di Berlusconi o del suo animaletto domestico (non dudu) bisogna essere pronti alla fregatura, ma stavolta secondo me si é esposto troppo, non credo tornerà sui suoi passi



Ha parlato troppo davvero...se fosse davvero un teatro sarebbe sicuramente dell'horror...
E fra ItalMilan e tifosi furiosi San Siro avrebbe 5000 spettatori di media....tutte scolaresche.


----------



## Casnop (30 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La parte su Maldini non mi piace molto (Gallo ci cova?) E' stato lo stesso Maldini a dire di essere pronto a tornare.


Sai che penso? Che a Pechino stiano pensando a Paolo Maldini futuro presidente del Milan, e lui lo stia allontanando da sé. Si capisce: da "presidente ombra", con simile colosso diventerebbe "presidente nell'ombra". Ma sbaglio di sicuro, guarda...


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2016)

Comunque non vedo l'ora finiscano ste maledette tornate elettorali, non se ne può più di questo che straparla ogni santo giorno.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Maldini sempre a TL: "ho sentito pure io questa voce ma non credo sia disponibile a tornare, ormai ha intrapreso un'altra strada"*



Che vergogna! Se uno mette insieme questa dichiarazione con la contestazione all'addio e con le notizie di oggi sulla curva sud esce fuori come siamo ridotti per colpa di SB. Ah certo, non abbiamo pazienza né memoria!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sai che penso? Che a Pechino stiano pensando a Paolo Maldini futuro presidente del Milan, e lui lo stia allontanando da sé. Si capisce: da "presidente ombra", con simile colosso diventerebbe "presidente nell'ombra". Ma sbaglio di sicuro, guarda...


----------



## danjr (30 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ho appena sentito la parte sul ItalcessMilan, questo ci crede. Porca miseria.



Tutte le volte che leggo queste dichiarazioni le interpreto negativamente, poi quando vedo il video le rivaluto quasi sempre positivamente


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2016)

"E coloro che danzavano furono reputati pazzi da quelli che non potevano sentire la musica..." (Friedrich Nietzsche)

Le fazioni dei pessimisti e ottimisti nel foro spiegate alla perfezione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> "E coloro che danzavano furono reputati pazzi da quelli che non potevano sentire la musica..." (Friedrich Nietzsche)
> 
> Le fazioni dei pessimisti e ottimisti nel foro spiegate alla perfezione.



...rubo!


----------



## robs91 (30 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Beh certo, automaticamente vuol dire questo, come no



Maldini pochi giorni fa ha dichiarato di essere disponibile a tornare(in realtà è da anni che lo dice).Berlusconi invece lo smentisce e dice che non è disponibile a tornare perchè ha preso un'altra strada(un modo gentile per dire che non lo vogliono in società).Qual'è stata la causa prinicipale che,fino ad ora,che ha impedito a Paolo di tornare?Galliani.Quindi 2+2....Ma sicuramente sono io che interpreto male le parole di questo farabutto,in realtà ha già venduto ai cinesi,Galliani tra poco sarà disoccupato e Maldini sarà finalmente dove merita di stare.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Maldini pochi giorni fa ha dichiarato di essere disponibile a tornare(in realtà è da anni che lo dice).Berlusconi invece lo smentisce e dice che non è disponibile a tornare perchè ha preso un'altra strada(un modo gentile per dire che non lo vogliono in società).Qual'è stata la causa prinicipale che,fino ad ora,che ha impedito a Paolo di tornare?Galliani.Quindi 2+2....Ma sicuramente sono io che interpreto male le parole di questo farabutto,in realtà ha già venduto ai cinesi,Galliani tra poco sarà disoccupato e Maldini sarà finalmente dove merita di stare.



Come scrive il buon Pasqualino "libero di credere a quello che vuoi", per fortuna ci sono i fatti, aggiungo io


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Maggio 2016)

Boh, io sono sempre stato molto scettico su questo affare, però queste sue recenti dichiarazioni mi sanno proprio di resa. Qualche settimana diceva non non avrebbe mai venduto, e al massimo avrebbe ceduto qualche quota di minoranza ad un imprenditore italiano.

Adesso invece parla di presidenza onoraria e di cessione della maggioranza a chi saprà garantire investimenti continui nel tempo.


----------



## FK87 (30 Maggio 2016)

Tifosi senza pazienza ne memoria...eravamo il club più prestigioso al mondo 1 nel ranking uefa ci ha portato alla rovina...vorrei vedere se perez comincia a vendere i migliori cosa gli fanno a Madrid...già appena giocano una partita male si incszzano a morte. Di pazienza ne abbiamo portato troppa senza contare le innumerevoli prese per il culo. Sono schifato. La dichiarazione esatta sarebbe i tifosi meritano il meglio vista la loro immensa pazienza in questi anni dove ho portato il Milan da club più titolato al mondo a un Milan da settimo posto. Ma ammazzati h andicappato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Maggio 2016)

Ero pessimista a livelli smisurati io.. Ma ormai da tanto tempo sono tanto ottimista.. E lo sono diventato anche grazie all'idea che secondo me qualcuno in famiglia ha spinto veramente per farlo cedere..
#nerosurosso


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2016)

FK87 ha scritto:


> Tifosi senza pazienza ne memoria...eravamo il club più prestigioso al mondo 1 nel ranking uefa ci ha portato alla rovina...vorrei vedere se perez comincia a vendere i migliori cosa gli fanno a Madrid...già appena giocano una partita male si incszzano a morte. Di pazienza ne abbiamo portato troppa senza contare le innumerevoli prese per il culo. Sono schifato. La dichiarazione esatta sarebbe i tifosi meritano il meglio vista la loro immensa pazienza in questi anni dove ho portato il Milan da club più titolato al mondo a un Milan da settimo posto. Ma ammazzati h andicappato.



Con toni meno bellicosi  concordo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> = resta Galliani.Ma sono io che estrapolo le parti negative


Ieri ha detto che il management spetta ai nuovi investitori.. se i cinesi hanno il 70% decide Berlusconi secondo te ? Potrebbe rimanere, al massimo, per questo mercato solo per tempistiche!


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

FK87 ha scritto:


> Tifosi senza pazienza ne memoria...eravamo il club più prestigioso al mondo 1 nel ranking uefa ci ha portato alla rovina...vorrei vedere se perez comincia a vendere i migliori cosa gli fanno a Madrid...già appena giocano una partita male si incszzano a morte. Di pazienza ne abbiamo portato troppa senza contare le innumerevoli prese per il culo. Sono schifato. La dichiarazione esatta sarebbe i tifosi meritano il meglio vista la loro immensa pazienza in questi anni dove ho portato il Milan da club più titolato al mondo a un Milan da settimo posto. Ma ammazzati h andicappato.



Parole dure [cit.]


----------



## hiei87 (30 Maggio 2016)

Incredibile la parte su Maldini. Sono anni che dice di voler tornare al Milan. L'ha ripetuto giusto ieri....


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

Che presidente ingrato che abbiamo...si è dimenticato che senza noi tifosi e i suoi elettori lui non era nessuno..


----------



## FK87 (30 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi se questo non vende andiamo tutti ad ARCORE ma non tanto per dire. Comunque #berlusconivendi a nastro su Twitter già si sta hastaggando meno


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Maggio 2016)

A me puzzano queste parole

a) anche come presidente onorario comanderò
b) ibrahimovic impossibile (con espressione seria)
c) maldini non tornerà

ma la più importante 

"in caso di Milan italiano bisognerà concordare coi tifosi un periodo di pazienza"

Occhio, occhio...

A me più che rassegnato mi sembra impaurito....da noi....


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2016)

Up


----------



## alcyppa (30 Maggio 2016)

Mah, sta continuando a rilasciare le stesse dichiarazioni e destra e manca come un tarantolato.

Io continuo a fidarmi pochissimo di quest'essere perchè ogni parola che esce dalla sua bocca è, da sempre, insudiciata dalla malafede.
Soprattutto adesso che è periodo di campagna elettorale.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ecco una prima anticipazione delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Telelombardia. L'intervista completa verrà mandata in onda in serata :"*Le negoziazioni vanno avanti. Le confesso che devo incontrarmi domani con i nostri manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa quindi non so dire precisamente a che punto sia la trattativa.* I tifosi del Milan devono aspettarsi che il presidente Berlusconi faccia una scelta corretta e cioè che il Milan venga acquistato da una proprietà in grado di mettere fondi ogni anno per rendere competitiva la squadra in Italia e in Europa. Credo che sarebbe la degna conclusione di 30 anni di gestione. *Abbiamo incontrati tanti gruppi interessati ad acquistare il Milan, ma molti li abbiamo scartati perchè non li abbiamo ritenuti all'altezza della situazione*. Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza. Purtroppo i tifosi, lo ho visto anche nelle ultime reazioni, non hanno nè pazienza nè memoria. Ci sono state dichiarazoni non piacevoli e non memori dei risultati del Milan di questi 30 anni.* opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta".
> 
> Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."
> 
> ...


*



Mo cominciamo con la storia del monopoli....*


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ecco una prima anticipazione delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Telelombardia. L'intervista completa verrà mandata in onda in serata :"*Le negoziazioni vanno avanti. Le confesso che devo incontrarmi domani con i nostri manager che si stanno occupando della trattativa quindi non so dire precisamente a che punto sia la trattativa.* I tifosi del Milan devono aspettarsi che il presidente Berlusconi faccia una scelta corretta e cioè che il Milan venga acquistato da una proprietà in grado di mettere fondi ogni anno per rendere competitiva la squadra in Italia e in Europa. Credo che sarebbe la degna conclusione di 30 anni di gestione. *Abbiamo incontrati tanti gruppi interessati ad acquistare il Milan, ma molti li abbiamo scartati perchè non li abbiamo ritenuti all'altezza della situazione*. Se dovesse saltare anche la trattativa con questo gruppo composto da aziende cinesi importanti, allora il Milan dovrebbe ripartire dai giovani italiani. A quel punto bisognerebbe che i tifosi del Milan concordassero con la società un periodo di pazienza. Purtroppo i tifosi, lo ho visto anche nelle ultime reazioni, non hanno nè pazienza nè memoria. Ci sono state dichiarazoni non piacevoli e non memori dei risultati del Milan di questi 30 anni.* opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta".
> 
> Ancora Silvio a TL: "opterei per restare a San Siro ma se poi arrivano altri proprietari che vogliono costruirne uno nuovo, visto che quando i soldi sono facili si può fare qualsiasi cosa, mi inchinerei di fronte a questa scelta."
> 
> ...


*
Io dico solo che se si azzarda ancora una volta a prendere in giro tutti è la volta buona che volano le molotov a villa san martino.*


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che se si azzarda ancora una volta a prendere in giro tutti è la volta buona che volano le molotov a villa san martino.



Starà cercando di uscirne da eroe. A me fa parecchia pena. Una persona normale e seria con una trattativa in corso parlerebbe meno e con più senso. Farà anche campagna elettorale, comi molti di voi pensano, ma cosi parlando più che convincermi a votarlo mi convince che è rintronato. E pure parecchio. Arrogante e venditore di fumo.


----------



## kollaps (30 Maggio 2016)

Come convincere anche i più scettici che la cessione sia la soluzione necessaria? Pronosticando un futuro nerissimo senza investimenti...vedrai come cambiano idea quelli che non vedono di buon occhio i cinesi


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ...rubo!



Onorato, l'ho vista sul tuo twitter! 

Comunque mamma mia, questi giorni sembrano non passare mai... voglio passare un estate di botti ed emozioni, come si confà ai tifosi di questi colori, dopo tanto, troppo tempo!

A pensarci bene, è dai tempi di Nesta che non dominiamo più il mercato... se si esclude l'illusione del doppio colpo Ibra-Robinho...


----------



## Crox93 (30 Maggio 2016)

Ormai sono dichiarazioni tutte uguale, si tutte positive e con sempre una componente in più però bisogna vedere se la cosa andrà in porto, faccio fatica a fidarmi del duo malefico.
Vedremo e speriamo, i segnali sono positivi e speriamo siano segnali reali.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Maggio 2016)

FK87 ha scritto:


> Tifosi senza pazienza ne memoria...eravamo il club più prestigioso al mondo 1 nel ranking uefa ci ha portato alla rovina...vorrei vedere se perez comincia a vendere i migliori cosa gli fanno a Madrid...già appena giocano una partita male si incszzano a morte. Di pazienza ne abbiamo portato troppa senza contare le innumerevoli prese per il culo. Sono schifato. La dichiarazione esatta sarebbe i tifosi meritano il meglio vista la loro immensa pazienza in questi anni dove ho portato il Milan da club più titolato al mondo a un Milan da settimo posto. Ma ammazzati h andicappato.


----------



## InsideTheFire (30 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Come convincere anche i più scettici che la cessione sia la soluzione necessaria? Pronosticando un futuro nerissimo senza investimenti...vedrai come cambiano idea quelli che non vedono di buon occhio i cinesi



Il modo con cui ľha detto poi faceva proprio intendere questo...


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Come convincere anche i più scettici che la cessione sia la soluzione necessaria? Pronosticando un futuro nerissimo senza investimenti...vedrai come cambiano idea quelli che non vedono di buon occhio i cinesi



Te sei un genio.


----------



## Victorss (30 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A me puzzano queste parole
> 
> a) anche come presidente onorario comanderò
> b) ibrahimovic impossibile (con espressione seria)
> ...



Esattamente, da buon politico oltre che presidente del Milan sa bene che quando "il popolo" si infiamma c'è da farsela nelle mutande.
E fa bene. Devono finirla lui e l'altro pelato di prenderci in giro, veniamo coi forconi.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Maggio 2016)

io sto guardando top calcio ora...hanno ritirato fuori il discorso dello scorporo del milan da fininvest


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io sto guardando top calcio ora...hanno ritirato fuori il discorso dello scorporo del milan da fininvest



Ahahahah se la fanno tutti nel pannolone
Godo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io sto guardando top calcio ora...hanno ritirato fuori il discorso dello scorporo del milan da fininvest



Non lo guardare più, non meritano niente. Io li guardo da quando è iniziata qsvs ma ora non li guardo più, sono una cosa oscena e invereconda


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2016)

Hanno detto a che ora trasmetteranno l'intervista?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Hanno detto a che ora trasmetteranno l'intervista?



23:50 quella integrale, ora la stanno spacchettando in vari pezzi a seconda degli argomenti trattati (nuovo mister, maldini, piano B Ital Milan)


----------



## marionep (30 Maggio 2016)

Che degrado, uno stramiliardario ottantenne ridotto a parlare di cinesi, Guardiola e Donnarumma in comizi di paese e a radiuncole e televisioncine da quattro soldi. Per cosa, poi? Per avere l'illusione di essere ancora vivo.

Oggi pomeriggio passeggiavo sul lungomare, e ho visto che Forza Italia aveva affittato un intero stabilimento per una specie di festa pre-elettorale a bordopiscina e nel ristorante. All'entrata erano radunate una ventina di persone, età media 60 anni. Un successone.

Berlusconi, basta illusioni, sei morto dieci anni fa e nemmeno te ne sei accorto. E così tutti i tuoi sodali. Sei come Nicole Kidman in The Others. Infilati nella tomba e smettila di rompere i co£lioni!


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

Chi è il mito che sta dando contro a Galliani a TC 24?


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Chi è il mito che sta dando contro a Galliani a TC 24?



opinionista o uno che ha chiamato da casa?


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> opinionista o uno che ha chiamato da casa?



No era un'opinionista.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> No era un'opinionista.



se era milanista e andava contro galliani poteva essere colturani


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi sempre su TL sullo stadio di proprietà: "Farmi intitolare il nuovo stadio? Non mi è mai passata per la testa una cosa simile" *


----------



## 666psycho (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre su TL sullo stadio di proprietà: "Farmi intitolare il nuovo stadio? Non mi è mai passata per la testa una cosa simile" *



certo...


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre su TL sullo stadio di proprietà: "Farmi intitolare il nuovo stadio? Non mi è mai passata per la testa una cosa simile" *



dai è bipolare


----------



## wildfrank (30 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> dai è bipolare



"Primo ero schizofrenico, adesso siamo guariti...!"


----------



## Crox93 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre su TL sullo stadio di proprietà: "Farmi intitolare il nuovo stadio? Non mi è mai passata per la testa una cosa simile" *



Ok, ufficiale che lo stadio porterà il suo nome.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre su TL sullo stadio di proprietà: "Farmi intitolare il nuovo stadio? Non mi è mai passata per la testa una cosa simile" *



Lo disse, eccome. Si espresse a favore dell'idea in un'intervista televisiva, quindi può negare ben poco dell'accaduto.
In realtà bisogna aggiungere che affermò questo con toni scherzosi, esprimendo appieno il suo solito atteggiamento tra il burlesco e lo sbruffone, ma se un grande comunicatore come lui non si rende conto del peso delle parole a prescindere dalla forma non è affar nostro.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre su TL sullo stadio di proprietà: "Farmi intitolare il nuovo stadio? Non mi è mai passata per la testa una cosa simile" *



ma che cacchio dice che ce l'ha menata per anni la storia che a madrid hanno intitolato lo stadio a bernabeu e lo voleva pure lui......mamma mia è senza vergogna quest'uomo. 

internatelo


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Maggio 2016)

Comunque rilassatevi mi sembra che le notizie che stanno uscendo oggi siano abbastanza positivie,non stiamo a cercare il pelo nell'uovo. #finoallefirme #nerosurosso


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre su TL sullo stadio di proprietà: "Farmi intitolare il nuovo stadio? Non mi è mai passata per la testa una cosa simile" *



No vabbè hahahahaha ... Ma se ha rotto i maroni per anni con la storia dello stadio del Real !!!!
Questo non cè la fa proprio , sta fuori di testa .


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma Paolo Maldini non ha dichiarato settimana scorsa di essere
sempre disponibile per il Milan, che in pratica non aspetta altro
che essere chiamato dalla società? ..il nano invece dice che
Maldini ormai lavora in America quindi gli ha chiuso di nuovo
la porta in faccia..


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma Paolo Maldini non ha dichiarato settimana scorsa di essere
> sempre disponibile per il Milan, che in pratica non aspetta altro
> che essere chiamato dalla società? ..il nano invece dice che
> Maldini ormai lavora in America quindi gli ha chiuso di nuovo
> la porta in faccia..



Probabilmente sono le boiate che gli racconta il condor.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sono le boiate che gli racconta il condor.



Sicuramente!!!


----------



## marionep (31 Maggio 2016)

Belluccone in diretta a RadioRadio tra qualche minuto. Stavolta lo ascolto, mi voglio divertire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Belluccone in diretta a RadioRadio tra qualche minuto. Stavolta lo ascolto, mi voglio divertire.



che ha detto ?


----------



## marionep (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> che ha detto ?



Ha appena finito. Io mi butto a petto in fuori contro chi mi insulta,chi mi dà del troll interista o juventino e anche contro un altro possibile ban, e ripeto a gran voce che questo qui a vendere non pensa e non ha nemmeno mai pensato.
Mentre ripeteva la tiritera dei grandi gruppi cinesi a partecipazione statale che dovrebbero spendere stramilioni ogni anno era imbarazzato. Quando si è messo a parlare dell'ItalMilan e della pzienza che i tifosi dovranno avere si è infervorato, ci credeva davvero.

Si sta per realizzare la più grande inchip£pettata della storia del calcio italiano, Manenti a questo qui fa un baffo. Squallido venditore di Folletto porta a porta, bugiardo incallito e senza vergogna fino alla tomba.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Maggio 2016)

Allora...ho ascotato questa intervista e la parte che mi lascia basito è la prima in cui dice qualcosa del tipo " Il Milan per me è un grandissimo amore e quindi soffrirei per la cessione, ma ci sono le amministrative da cui dipende il destino di tante città italiane. Soffrirei nello staccarmi dal Milan"....bah ennesima dimostrazione della sua bipolarità


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Ha appena finito. Io mi butto a petto in fuori contro chi mi insulta,chi mi dà del troll interista o juventino e anche contro un altro possibile ban, e ripeto a gran voce che questo qui a vendere non pensa e non ha nemmeno mai pensato.
> Mentre ripeteva la tiritera dei grandi gruppi cinesi a partecipazione statale che dovrebbero spendere stramilioni ogni anno era imbarazzato. *Quando si è messo a parlare dell'ItalMilan e della pzienza che i tifosi dovranno avere si è infervorato, ci credeva davvero.*
> 
> Si sta per realizzare la più grande inchip£pettata della storia del calcio italiano, Manenti a questo qui fa un baffo. Squallido venditore di Folletto porta a porta, bugiardo incallito e senza vergogna fino alla tomba.


Peccato si sentirebbe costretto a fare l'ItalMilan... parole sue, non mie


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma Paolo Maldini non ha dichiarato settimana scorsa di essere
> sempre disponibile per il Milan, che in pratica non aspetta altro
> che essere chiamato dalla società? ..il nano invece dice che
> Maldini ormai lavora in America quindi gli ha chiuso di nuovo
> la porta in faccia..



Questo passaggio su maldini è inquietante!!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Ha appena finito. Io mi butto a petto in fuori contro chi mi insulta,chi mi dà del troll interista o juventino e anche contro un altro possibile ban, e ripeto a gran voce che questo qui a vendere non pensa e non ha nemmeno mai pensato.
> Mentre ripeteva la tiritera dei grandi gruppi cinesi a partecipazione statale che dovrebbero spendere stramilioni ogni anno era imbarazzato. Quando si è messo a parlare dell'ItalMilan e della pzienza che i tifosi dovranno avere si è infervorato, ci credeva davvero.
> 
> Si sta per realizzare la più grande inchip£pettata della storia del calcio italiano, Manenti a questo qui fa un baffo. Squallido venditore di Folletto porta a porta, bugiardo incallito e senza vergogna fino alla tomba.



Per i miei gusti sta parlando troppo.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> "Volevo Guardiola al Milan, dopo il suo periodo al Barcellona. Faceva il gioco che mi piaceva di più. Poi però è andato al Bayern e ora mi dicono che sia approdato in una nuova squadra. Il calcio è diventato come il Monopoli. I prezzi che girano non hanno alcun collegamento con le altre cose".".



Mi è capitato di vedere proprio ora questa parte dell'intervista...e dice " ho corteggiato l'allenatore del Barcellona..." ...e fa un gesto verso il giornalista con la penna...a farsi "suggerire" il nome .....e lui poi dice " Guardiola...."etc etc ...e ancora un volta mi dimostra il fatto che lui non si interessi minimamente del Milan ma parla delle cose di società per sentito dire così come la parte in cui dice che oggi incontra i suoi dirigenti per farsi dire a che punto è la trattavita...secondo me lui non ci è mai entrato...avrà solo detto all'inizio "basta che sganciano i soldi e facciano mercato".. per il resto si è disinteressato completamente così come ha fatto nei confronti della squadra in questi anni


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Mi è capitato di vedere proprio ora questa parte dell'intervista...e dice " ho corteggiato l'allenatore del Barcellona..." ...e fa un gesto verso il giornalista con la penna...a farsi "suggerire" il nome di Guardiola.....e lui poi dice " Guardiola...."etc etc ...e ancora un volta mi dimostra il fatto che lui non si interessi minimamente del Milan ma parla delle cose di società per sentito dire così come la parte in cui dice che oggi incontra i suoi dirigenti *per farsi dire a che punto è la trattavita...secondo me lui non ci è mai entrato.*..avrà solo detto all'inizio "basta che sganciano i soldi e facciano mercato".. per il resto si è disinteressato completamente così come ha fatto nei confronti della squadra in questi anni


Probabilissimo...anche perchè se ha deciso realmente di cedere avrà lasciato tutto in mano ad altri onde evitare sbattimenti che per un 80enne non sono piacevoli anzi una perdita di tempo.


----------

